# R these snail eggs?



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

[/url][/IMG]

I noticed 2 sacks like this. One in the front of glass & one on the left side. As I dont have fish in my tank yet im guessing they are snail eggs. Also saw some really tiny white thin worm like things kinda wiggling around. U can kinda see the worm things in this pic too if u look real close.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

yep, right you are


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Agree with above. You have been infested lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes they are little gooey snail globs.You will soon be trying to figure out how to get them out of the tank.


----------



## Melody (Aug 25, 2011)

Chillwill007 said:


> Also saw some really tiny white thin worm like things kinda wiggling around. U can kinda see the worm things in this pic too if u look real close.


That's Planaria. Both pests can arrive on plants. *frown


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Is planaria bad for fish? I just put in 5 cherry barbs


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

planeria is usually harmless.I dont think they will bother your shrimp.Feed the tank a little less and that will knock them down to a few.

And assassin snails are the coolest little snail eaters.


----------



## Melody (Aug 25, 2011)

The barbs will probably gobble them down and help control them. Some diligent gravel vac's should look after the rest. 

Planaria itself won't hurt the fish, but their presence is indicative of over-feeding which can result in conditions that will harm fish/inverts. They seem to delight in leftover vegetables too. 

Both planaria sp. & snails may eat eggs, so they're especially troublesome to breeders.

I love Cherry Barbs and they look lovely in a planted tank, especially in breeding condition.


----------

